# skid steer firewood processor



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have to say this is probably the best processor i have seen....Firewood Processor - HFP160 Firewood Pro


----------



## 59Ford (Jan 18, 2011)

a while ago I saw a video of it on youtube, definitely nice to have just a little out of my budget...


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 18, 2011)

i've seen one hooked up to an excavator as well


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 18, 2011)

it would take a lot of firewood to pay for but is a 1 man operation for sure.


----------



## zogger (Jan 18, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> i have to say this is probably the best processor i have seen....Firewood Processor - HFP160 Firewood Pro


 

What does one of those bad boys run?


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 19, 2011)

Those are nice but takes a heck of a skid steer to run them. The machine itself weighs over 2000lbs+ the wood you are picking up.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 19, 2011)

I think they are between $20-25k. I think I would like it made with a log table and a feeding deck. It does a great job like that but you have a lot of driving time.

Scott


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 19, 2011)

the thing i like about it is you can split right into the truck with it or trailer etc...
if you price firewood processors its in line with most....and a whole lot handier.i have set and watched my friend use skidsteer to move chunks to the splitter then get out and split then move split chunks to firewood baskets.. just a lot of rehandling...this would eliminate it....


----------



## bundysgn (Jan 19, 2011)

i think it is alfull hard on the skidsteer with all that jerking an all going on. just to keep the splitter cleaned out.


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 19, 2011)

bundysgn said:


> i think it is alfull hard on the skidsteer with all that jerking an all going on. just to keep the splitter cleaned out.


 
May not be the easiest, but I don't think it is the worst thing for a skid steer. Skid steers are pretty robust. I have seen skidders worked a few thousand hours on milling machines and jack hammers (which I think would be much harder on a machine then a processor) before they need to be re bushed.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Jan 19, 2011)

The video doesn't show the guy having to get off the machine to unjam the rounds that do not drop the right way into the splitter or the ones that jam when being split. Anyone who runs a processor can tell you that it happens often.

Fuel consumption would also be a concern. I am guessing you would need a 50 or 60 HP plus machine to run that processor. 20 gallons per minute of hydraulic flow takes lots of HP and RPM thus lots of fuel.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 19, 2011)

the advantage i see to this one is the ability to do the processing in the woods strait into your dump trailer or truck bed...sorry if i pss off any dealers here... but i am not selling them i am looking at diff types...


----------



## woodman6666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys,
Thats me running it. That video is pretty old and I didnt have a lot of time operating it yet. That skid is an s300 standard flow 20gpm, I have got a lot handier with it now and to STL's comment I now lay 10-20 cords of logs in front of the machine and there is very minimal time between cycles. I also process into a conveyor with a large cleanout to get rid of all debris and to pile wood. I have also switched to an s300 with hi flow which I run at half throttle and still get 30 gpm which equals much better fuel economy and 20% more production, (I would hope I am more efficient with operating now but the verdict is still out on that) I know that I dont have near the problems with the pieces landing crooked anymore. We will make another video before long and I think that it will look a little more impressive. I personally worked with Hahn for 1.5 years devoloping this machine and its all we use now. Not saying its the best thing in the world but it works for us.
Fire Wood Rochester, Winona, St. Paul & Minneapolis, MN - ProCut Firewood


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 20, 2011)

only bad thing is it is only rated at 15 tons of splitting power. it would be good for soft wood and straight hardwood,,anything else it would be tough to split


----------



## landscaper80 (Mar 15, 2011)

*want to rent*

i would like to know if there is anyone in the ohio area that has one they would consider renting i work for a landscape company in mansfield ohio and would love to get my hands on one for a week or so at a time we just dont need to process enough wood per year to warrant buying one thanks for reading


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 7, 2011)

anybody know the actual price of the "base" model. i read that a 4-way is standard, 6 and 8 are optional (and foolish for my twisted-knot-laden hickory and locust).

i have a Gasser 642-b or something Bobcat. Me and Bobby could make one of those.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 7, 2011)

WadePatton said:


> anybody know the actual price of the "base" model. i read that a 4-way is standard, 6 and 8 are optional (and foolish for my twisted-knot-laden hickory and locust).
> 
> i have a Gasser 642-b or something Bobcat. Me and Bobby could make one of those.



I could be wrong about this, But Im thinking I remember reading that the attachment was ~ $31K!!! Don't hold me to it though.

You in East TN area Wade? Im in Athens.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 7, 2011)

I started to build a splitter for the skid steer, but done this instead.....

[video=youtube;-pZvmpNTe-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=-pZvmpNTe-c[/video]


Figured for a one man show, this would work out better for myself. I still need to get around to finishing it. I wanna build a box wedge for it, probably won't ever happen though .


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 7, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> I could be wrong about this, But Im thinking I remember reading that the attachment was ~ $31K!!! Don't hold me to it though.
> 
> You in East TN area Wade? Im in Athens.



Aye, and I'm squeezin' nickles to buy a chain/bar and Alaskan...and have yet to sell a stick of firewood.

75 miles west of Chatt, 55 miles SE Nasty. a tad North of Bonnaroo. just west of the line where the natives start tawkin funny. (yeah, i is a native- i kin sayit.)


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 7, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> I started to build a splitter for the skid steer, but done this instead.....
> 
> Figured for a one man show, this would work out better for myself. I still need to get around to finishing it. I wanna build a box wedge for it, probably won't ever happen though .



that's a nicer ride than the bobcat. besides, who don't like buckin'!

MAKE THE BOX wedge- buster down!


----------

